# stock but its my pimp ride



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

brb


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

BRB??? 

If you intend to post pics of your Pathfinder, please "edit" your previous post rather than create a 2nd post. TIA,


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Boooo you suck

EDIT: Shawn, your post was _very_ unnecessary. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Although this thread was very unnecesary...

...my bad


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

what the hell happened here??


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Although this thread was very unnecesary...
> 
> ...my bad *


Water under the bridge man, no worries. I see where you were coming from, the text just came across pretty blunt. It is agreed this thread has stalled. I'm gonna close it out.

Uh, PimpPathfinder02 --- if you would like to post some pics, feel free to start another thread. TIA,


----------

